# Japan and Japanese



## Shinpachi (Feb 9, 2020)

A Japanese comedian Anthony talks about his Japan and Japanese with English subtitles.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 11, 2020)

Japanese English words since the Anglo-Japanese Alliance.
How different now?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2020)

Masks for bargain !
Good business chance for makers.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2020)

An old overcoat comes back to life.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2020)

The 5th plane chartered by the Japanese government has left for Wuhan, China today to send the relief supplies as well as bring back the Japanese citizens who still stay there. This would be the last service as almost 800 citizens were already brought back and the quarantine facilities are full.


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 16, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> The 5th plane chartered by the Japanese government has left for Wuhan, China today to send the relief supplies as well as bring back the Japanese citizens who still stay there. This would be the last service as almost 800 citizens were already brought back and the quarantine facilities are full.




Good to see. Our media is so parochial that they only report on the ship and Australians

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2020)

What a great thread, thanks my friend!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2020)

If I may refer to the Diamond Princess -

On October 1, 2002 when a new cruiser which was to be named the Diamond Princess was yet under construction at Mitsubishi's Nagasaki Shipyard, a suspicious fire had burnt the deck. As its repair and completion was expected much delay, another same class ship which was also under construction there as the Sapphire Princess was renamed the Diamond Princess. I now wonder if the naming was no good.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2020)

No photos without permission at a traditional area Gion (Geisya town) in Kyoto as a new rule since last October.
Frankly, I knew that residents in the central area of Kyoto were not necessarily happy to have so many visitors, especially from China, to disturb their calm life recently but now I wonder who would be happy to visit Japan itself under the situation. No more anxiety for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2020)

Another no photo area which exists in my neighborhood.
If Gion in Kyoto is a sunny side of Japanese Geisya culture, Tobita in my neighborhood would be the other side of it.
There are hundreds 'closed' restaurants in the daytime but, in the nighttime, this town of Tobita goes back to the 18th century of Japan.
This is no photo area. Please take care.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2020)

Tobita Shinchi, Osaka, Japan
That is an amazing slice of Osaka life, Shin. Thank you. As you say ... back in time. But harmonious. And pragmatic.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2020)

Back in time.....

A Japanese pharmacist coming from the Middle Ages.
He took in tannin positively by eating persimmon to keep his body fresh even after his death.

Source: 凄い! 　特別展ミイラ | 関東のお出かけ情報ならオソトイコ

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 21, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> No photos without permission at a traditional area Gion (Geisya town) in Kyoto as a new rule since last October.
> Frankly, I knew that residents in the central area of Kyoto were not necessarily happy to have so many visitors, especially from China, to disturb their calm life recently but now I wonder who would be happy to visit Japan itself under the situation. No more anxiety for them.



Incredible Shinpatchi, the world is changing, but it always changed. I worked in Paris in 1990-92 and it was normal for Japanese tourists to enter a restaurant with one member using their new cine camera filming the whole group and the whole restaurant too. The Champs Elysee neat the Arc de Triomphe always had a queue of Japanese couples stood in the middle of the street stopping traffic to get "the picture". A few years ago I went with my wife to Stonehenge, there was a circle of people some taking pictures towards it, others using selfie sticks looking away from it. There were very few people actually using their eyes to look and remember and absorb the whole experience. I have no pictures of all the places I went in the world, if I had I wouldn't bore anyone with them. The Hiroshima peace park cannot be captured in a photograph, anymore than a sunrise in the Saudi Arabian desert can, or a wave crashing on sea wall, no matter how good the picture it just isn't the same. Maybe people are tired of being a photo subject all the time we should start to re use our eyes and memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2020)

pbehn said:


> no matter how good the picture it just isn't the same.



That's it, pbehn.
I sometimes give up taking a picture when I see the beautiful sunset.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 22, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Incredible Shinpatchi, the world is changing, but it always changed. I worked in Paris in 1990-92 and it was normal for Japanese tourists to enter a restaurant with one member using their new cine camera filming the whole group and the whole restaurant too. The Champs Elysee neat the Arc de Triomphe always had a queue of Japanese couples stood in the middle of the street stopping traffic to get "the picture". A few years ago I went with my wife to Stonehenge, there was a circle of people some taking pictures towards it, others using selfie sticks looking away from it. There were very few people actually using their eyes to look and remember and absorb the whole experience. I have no pictures of all the places I went in the world, if I had I wouldn't bore anyone with them. The Hiroshima peace park cannot be captured in a photograph, anymore than a sunrise in the Saudi Arabian desert can, or a wave crashing on sea wall, no matter how good the picture it just isn't the same. Maybe people are tired of being a photo subject all the time we should start to re use our eyes and memory.


Agreed. When I go to the Sierras( my favorite place) as you aproach the mountain range they lord over you like the almighty himself but in a picture there just little hills in the distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 22, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Agreed. When I go to the Sierras( my favorite place) as you aproach the mountain range they lord over you like the almighty himself but in a picture there just little hills in the distance.


 I imagine it is like driving into the Alps which I have done many times, you just don't get the experience in a picture. At the other extreme, where I live is close to the North Yorkshire Moors, it is beautiful in a very pretty way in summer. But every time there is a serious peat fire in summer it exposes remains of the beaker people. Walking across it you come across ancient bronze age burial mounds. As a schoolboy I walked with a walking club across these moors and when the weather was bad sometimes we would rest and take shelter in the lee of these mounds, surrounded by the mist and rain in the presence of ancient people, you cannot capture it on a picture, all anyone sees is mist and wet heather and peat. There are a dozen or more "Sherlock Holmes" And Emily Bronte "Wuthering Heights" movies have tried to capture the atmosphere, they never do. Like captuuring a crashing wave in a storm at sea, the energy and atmosphere isnt there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2020)

Prank - a cup of coffee and a little chat with Android Girl.
It was impossible to believe when I was younger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2020)

The number of infected persons of COVID-19 by the city in Japan as of February 24.

Tokyo 33
Aichi(Nagoya) 17
Osaka 1
...................................
MC wonders why it is only 1 in Osaka where tons of Chinese visit.
I also wondered and have noticed one difference though I am not sure if this is correct or not.
Osaka applies screening to all Chinese from the mainland to reject entry but other cities do it to those from Hubei (Wuhan) only because it is the basic instruction by the Japanese government.
Let's touch wood.





Source: ANN dated Feb 25.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2020)

Ordinary mannequin dolls in Japan.
Just for reference as this relates to my post in other thread Picture of the Day.
Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 29, 2020)

Abe told to the people on TV earlier "Let school kids, students and workers take holidays for two weeks from next Monday. Government will compensate all necessary costs for it." I agree as no better quarantine facilities than home.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2020)

AI creates new comic work in the style of late Osamu Tezuka (Astro Boy creator) by learning his hundreds works.
His son Makoto admires "This is authentic."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 1, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> AI creates new comic work in the style of late Osamu Tezuka (Astro Boy creator) by learning his hundreds works.
> His son Makoto admires "This is authentic."



That's very cool. I love what I would call "Japanese style animation" if thats the right term.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2020)

As you may know, the origin of "Japanese style animation" is said in the Choju Jinbutsu Giga (鳥獣人物戯画 = Caricatures of frolicking birds, animals and humans) introduced by monks in Kyoto during the 12th/13th centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2020)

Tommy Lee Jones - one of the most loved Americans by Japanese on TV ads since 2006.
We see ourselves as we are through his eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow a great thread, never new that about Tommy Lee Jones.....


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2020)

Japanese authorities announced yesterday "After scrutiny in Hokkaido where the new type corona virus is raging most in our country, it has been turned out that people of younger generation from the teens to 30s do not necessarily have to worry about the virus because they have strong immunity enough to spend normal life even if infected but never get closer to the children and elder people until the season is over." I saw younger guys and gals walking with happy smile for the first time in several weeks today. A good news for our future at least.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXeS8GLA84c

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2020)

Tokyo people evacuate from the central area to the outskirts.
This is exactly same as in 1945, being prepared for the homeland battle.

Blue = population decreased
Red = increased





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOTee72UyPw

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2020)

Tommy Lee Jones' rival ads but Tokyo 2020 is flickering in the wind.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 5, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Tokyo people evacuate from the central area to the outskirts.
> This is exactly same as in 1945, being prepared for the homeland battle.
> 
> Blue = population decreased
> ...


Is that due to age of residents?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Is that due to age of residents?



I don't think that the government considers age but simply dispersal of the infection risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2020)

The final lifesaver for the corona patients is said ECMO (Extracorporeal membrane oxygenation).

In case of Japan, about 300 hospitals are equipped with this instrument.
14 serious cases of the corona infected persons are now under treatment with this ECMO and remarkable recovery was confirmed for 4 of them by yesterday. Final survival rate by ECMO is said 70% and more.





Source: すでに新型コロナ重症患者を救命　救命率70％超の「最終的な切り札」とは？ 〈dot.〉

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 6, 2020)

One of the Diamond Princess American passengers seems to be still enjoying his stay in Tokyo.
What a tough guy! He would be able to survive anywhere in the world.





Matthew Smith (@mjswhitebread) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2020)

This is the 9th anniversary of the devastative earthquake which caused the nuclear power plant accident in Fukushima.
Condolences to the victims but controversy still continues.





Source: Safety of Fukushima nuke plant waste water focus of sea release debate - The Mainichi

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2020)

Many countries seem to be introducing many new drugs for the novel coronavirus.
In case of Japan, these two medicines are confirmed effective for the treatment of COVID-19 so far.

1. Anti-influenza drug Avigan Tablet aka Favipiravir. This was also confirmed effective for Ebola virus in 2015.

Avigan




Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPpmX040l8

2. Ciclesonide

A medical team at Ashigarakami hospital in Kanagawa Prefecture treated patients who became ill aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship. They have announced the results of their study on the Japanese Association for Infectious Diseases' website.

Their report says three patients were given an asthma drug called Ciclesonide, a steroid inhalant to suppress the immune system.

The medical team said the patients were all over 65 years of age and had oxygen support, but were not in serious condition.
The research shows that the patients were given Ciclesonide on February 20 and their health improved in about two days. A 73-year-old woman is said to have been discharged.

Source: Asthma drug seems effective for COVID-19 pneumonia | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News

Ciclesonide




Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1-TSlcYC9I

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2020)

Government announced today that people who may attempt hoarding and reselling masks shall be punished.
At the same time, the government will support 8 new mask makers for the future stabler supply.
Japan will not rely on China anymore for this product at least.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8XnoUPwX4

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2020)

I hear that most of te world's off-patent _generic _drugs are manufactured in china. I would love to get an informed opinion on that.
If true, and I can totally see it, it is a cause of some concern, IMO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2020)

Japan is China's rival on the generic drugs.
I have no idea about the overseas situation.....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 16, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Japan is China's rival on the generic drugs.
> I have no idea about the overseas situation.....



India is a major supplier of generic drugs also, mainly to the US, but many of the Indian factories get a lot of their supplies from China so have been forced to stop production

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 16, 2020)

Japan's reliance of drug substance on China for the production of generic drugs was 8% in 2013 at best but I did not notice India's 6% from China.
Thanks for the information, MiTasol.

Heyday of direct food delivery by restaurants to survive in Hokkaido because of the corona virus.





Source: 札幌 がんばれ飲食店 - Google Search


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2020)

Stock price of FUJIFILM Holdings hits limit up.

Business stream is quickly changing.
FUJIFILM is also known as the manufacturer of Avigan Tablet anti-flu drug. 
Chinese government seems to have officially decided its licensed production for the treatment of Covid-19 in China today.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2020)

Exercising for Tokyo 2020.
God knows if they can fly in July.








Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f9pes_4lgc

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2020)

I love that lost shot! That's really cool (and impressive!).

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2020)

As the season of cherry blossoms comes, people's attention to the virus seems to be loosening.
I don't mind such invincible guys and gals anymore. I only try not to approach them.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfkp2W2bcRs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 29, 2020)

The Diamond Princess left Yokohama Port on March 25 for the first time since February 5 to dock the Mitsubishi's shipyard near the port for the maintenance and renovation till May. A ship of legend which urged us immediate preparation for the coming threat of novel coronavirus. She will be invincible again as a cruiser when the world has obtained perfect immunity for the virus. Stay safe, Princess.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkNp4KYHO34

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 29, 2020)

As probably my English language is not as good as I would like to, I deleted this post.


----------



## The Basket (Mar 29, 2020)

I thought Italian capitans were the first off?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 29, 2020)

He did well being isolated by western countries.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 31, 2020)

I found this on BBC and immediately thought of this thread. English speakers need to watch it twice - first for the photography and second for the text.
I love my diving and would love to see this
The truth behind Japan's mysterious 'Atlantis' - BBC Reel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes. Also UFOs in that region.

In 2014


In 2017

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 5, 2020)

Shinpachi

I remember reading about a JAL flight in November of 1986 which was transporting wine encountering a series of UFO's. I'm not sure what to make of the whole thing, but I remember jokes about the crew getting into the wine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 6, 2020)

Message deleted (double-post strikes again)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2020)

Old skills pefected .....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2020)

My father (94) has passed away two days ago together with all of his wartime memories.
He wished to see Japan without American troops again but this is reality.
Let me dedicate this song "Anata (Missing You)" to him.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry to hear, Shin .... lovely song. May your Dad R.I.P. with honor.
mm

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2020)

I am saddened to hear of your Father's passing, Shinpachi-san.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2020)

He was so shocked by the death of his eldest son recently his health condition had got worsened rapidly. When I was informed of father's death, I had ironically finished repairing an old Pentax camera which I and my brother enjoyed together fifty years ago to dedicate. No words.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Shipachi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks Geo.
Good or bad, they had no chance to commit the ongoing virus.
RIP.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 22, 2020)

My condolences for both your losses.
Keep safe and keep well

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks, MiTasol.
My mother used to tell me "My boy. You resemble your father very well."
So, I meet my father in the mirror every day 

My elder brother lived in Fukushima and died of stomach cancer.
I doubt rice produced there as my family had nothing to do with cancer traditionally.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2020)

17 canned WW2 era IJN ration have been found on a small island near the Kure base.
A historian opens one of them to taste but it is rot.






Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pRC-QRaMuQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2020)

Our common sense seems to be changing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vincero (May 12, 2020)

I am sorry for your elder brother((

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vincero (May 12, 2020)

This is my first day in this forum, something you sent more than ten years ago caught my eyes))
o7
They are all splendid
(hello from china)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 12, 2020)

Thanks and welcome to the forum, vincero.


----------



## vincero (May 15, 2020)

Mr. shinpaichi. Do you play video games? Have you heard of a video game series called IL-2 Sturmovik?


----------



## MiTasol (May 15, 2020)

I just found that Mitsubishi has a document museum that appears to house some great material. Hopefully they will post a catalogue and PDFs in the future.
三菱重工 | 大江時計台航空史料室


----------



## vincero (May 16, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> I just found that Mitsubishi has a document museum that appears to house some great material. Hopefully they will post a catalogue and PDFs in the future.
> 三菱重工 | 大江時計台航空史料室


Sounds exciting!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2020)

vincero said:


> Mr. shinpaichi. Do you play video games? Have you heard of a video game series called IL-2 Sturmovik?



I know IL-2 but I do not play video games.




MiTasol said:


> I just found that Mitsubishi has a document museum that appears to house some great material. Hopefully they will post a catalogue and PDFs in the future.
> 三菱重工 | 大江時計台航空史料室



Yes, I hope Mitsubishi will open its historical data more generously in the internet.


----------



## The Basket (May 17, 2020)

Can you advise the cost of living in Japan?

I hear it's quite pricey.

Can you confirm the cost of everyday items?

Can of Coca Cola? Toyota Corolla? So an idea of what things cost everyday items we buy in UK so we can compare and contrast?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2020)

Interesting question, Basket.
For the ordinary citizens, it depends on life style for the salary between JPY150,000 and 450,000 (approx. US$1,500 to 4,500. Quot in US$ for members conveniences) a month.

Apartment for a single person is around JPY50,000 (US$500) a month in Tokyo/Osaka.
A can of Coca Cola (500ml) costs JPY100 (US$1)

Toyota Corolla (new) JPY1,930,000 to 2,940,000 (US$19,300 to 29,400)
Source: 価格.com - トヨタ カローラ｜価格・新型情報・グレード諸元

If you may love Toyota Corona (used), it's as cheap as JPY190,000 to 1,980,000.- (US$1,900 to 19,800) now
Source: 価格.com - トヨタ コロナ｜価格・新型情報・グレード諸元

For more details, please refer to the cost of living in Japan -
Cost of Living in Japan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2020)

Public manners for visitors in Tokyo (education film in1926).
Looks improved now but Tokyo people still look too polite and nervous.
I love Osaka.






Full movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2020)

Awesome thread as always my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2020)

Back packers who came to Japan before the pandemic in my neighborhood.
To leave or not to leave. They contemplate the situation.











Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NFciJiZ8a8

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2020)

Okinawa is not US territory since 1972.
They should do it inside the base IMO.





Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1M3Y8ogI5w

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2020)

A traditional Japanese term - Kakaa-tenka (かかあ天下 = Petticoat government at home)

A husband was obliged to be under his wife's thumb when his earning was not much.
So a man must be rich to be respected. This is still a very simple logic.











Source: 『ウチのカミさん、「かかあ天下」？』





元祖かかあ天下！飛鳥時代、絶体絶命の窮地を切り抜けた豪族の妻【上】 : Japaaan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 19, 2020)

I found this on CNN and it shows that the Japanese youth are no different to the Australian youth in wanting McMansions rather than the works of craft and art that old houses often are. I am no gardener but to destroy the garden in this story to put up a group of modern soulless little boxes should be a crime. Expats buy Japanese country house for a song and get way more than they bargained for.

To think that the history in the house (documents etc) were destined for destruction is equally sad.

Fitting hidden ducted heating and cooling would not be that expensive but I must admit the running costs would not be low. Given the low purchase cost of the house I would expect it would still be cost effective and, like the house, that garden is a work of art in itself.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 19, 2020)

Such western migrants are welcomed as not only they don't flock together but also pay respects to the local culture.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 24, 2020)

Even Chinese sing "Song for Abe" in Karaoke.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2020)

Okla  ..... I'm of two minds .... the song only states the _obvious,_ after all  but, China, the nation, appreciates strong leadership because, only with such leadership, can China avoid chaos and fragmentation. Your PM has proven a strong steady hand on the democratic tiller of Japan, through turbulence and threats. Anyone in China who is educated to the least degree will appreciate Abe. The Chinese _love_ characterizing political leaders, our PM is their 'Little Potato' .. gets to the heart of the matter real quick., don't ya think? Canadians were told it was a term of 'endearment', but we know better. 

.. my other 'mind' says that this song is a parody

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks perfect comment, MM.
Yes, the music comes from NK's "No motherland without you."
Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2020)

A typhoon hits not only Japan but Korea, China and Russia.
Japanese/Korean/Chinese media report damage in Japan/Korea/China to compare but Russia.
Russia is always forgotten by us and I did not know how serious the damage was in Russia too until today.
This is a discovery for me.





Source: 台風9号の東に熱帯低気圧　新たな台風発生か　動向に警戒を(日直予報士)

Researched with a keyword тайфун (typhoon).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2020)

Man, I need to do that more often.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2020)

How officers visit yakuza's office in my neighborhood.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2020)

The oldest citizen in Japan Ms. Kane Tanaka has renewed the domestic records on her 117 years and 261st day yesterday.

Kane in 1922





Kane in 2020





Source:
KJCLUB - ギネス認定116歳のおばあさん
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvK0tRapvAg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2020)

That's amazing!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2020)

😳

I both love and hate these posts. Great to hear about people living long lives, but invariably it seems they die shortly after being recognized. Like they were just quietly living their lives, but now with the "spotlight" on them, old king death becomes aware.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2020)

It may be different between men and women, Jim.
My father preferred to be left alone certainly but I wonder how it would have been if my mother had lived longer as she loved to be surrounded by people

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Sep 22, 2020)

Learn a bit about Japan in nine minutes or less.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2020)

3D printed 1/520,000 scale Yamato.
A nano-3D printer for medical use built this.











Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbD_PKFA5yQ

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2020)

Multi purpose stealth destroyer FFM Kumano for the JMSDF has been launched on November 19, 2020.
More 21 same class ships are to be built for next 10 years. Looks a Ninja or a pirate ship to me 


Source:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2020)

Nothing specially good news here since the corona outbreak but a few....


Japan's Hayabusa2 spacecraft successfully released a small capsule on Saturday and sent it toward Earth to deliver samples from a distant asteroid that could provide clues to the origin of the solar system and life on our planet, the country's space agency said.

The capsule successfully detached from 220,000 kilometers away in a challenging operation that required precision control, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency said. The capsule--just 40 centimeters in diameter--is now descending and is expected to land Sunday in a remote, sparsely populated area of Woomera, Australia......

.....For Hayabusa2, it’s not the end of the mission it started in 2014. It is now heading to a small asteroid called 1998KY26 on a journey slated to take 10 years one way, for possible research including finding ways to prevent meteorites from hitting Earth.

( News source: Japan awaits capsule’s return with asteroid soil samples : The Asahi Shimbun )






Video source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9HiIR8yWM0

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 5, 2020)

Recovered
Asteroid space capsule found in outback SA after 5-billion-kilometre journey.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2020)

Towels for gift selling in a local meat shop.











Source: そっくり過ぎて騙される人が多数？ 松阪牛専門店が手掛ける“霜降りタオル”が肉にしか見えない

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2021)

The 126th Japanese Emperor Naruhito and his wife Empress Masako deliver New Year's address to the people on TV as the customary ceremony at the palace has been cancelled due to pandemic.





Source:
Emperor Naruhito thanks medical staff battling virus pandemic
://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eUgdQBzrMM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> View attachment 596909
> View attachment 596910
> 
> Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbD_PKFA5yQ



Just curious about what is written in these Pics ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 13, 2021)

Can be read like this -

(1st pic)

超極小技術　何のため？ Super micro technology for what?
指の先にはナノ○○が Nano something on the finger
気になるギモン Curious question
提供：株式会社キャステム Presented by Castem Corp

(2nd pic)

戦艦大和 Battleship Yamato

超極小技術　何のため？ Super micro technology for what?
指の先にはナノ○○が Nano something on the finger
気になるギモン Curious question

約５２万分の１ミニチュア Approximate 1/520,000 scale miniature model

(3rd pic)

極小「戦艦大和」が話題 Super miniature "Battleship Yamato" of the talk
そこには大きな夢が・・・ There is a big dream...
気になるギモン Curious question
提供：株式会社キャステム Presented by Castem Corp

広島に本社がある「株式会社キャステム」と
「京都先端科学大学」が共同研究中に作成
"Castem Corp" in Hiroshima and "Kyoto University of Advanced Science" built it during joint study

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2021)

... missed your post of the stealth destroyer launch, Shin .... awesome ship and a great party

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2021)

A Japanese macaque meets chimps to learn the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2021)

May be an inconvenient truth for the hospitals in Japan. 
People can live longer with less hospital services.
A local magazine reports -

**************************************************************
(Including the covid victims)
The number of deaths in Japan has decreased by 15,000 from the previous year.

"Internal conflict" broke out at Asahikawa Medical University Hospital in Hokkaido over the response of patients with the new coronavirus. On February 1, the former hospital director who was dismissed in conflict with the president submitted a request to the university to withdraw the dismissal.

This conflict began in last November. It was that a new corona cluster occurred at Yoshida Hospital in Asahikawa City. As the number of infected people and deaths increased rapidly and the community medicine was in danger of collapsing, Asahikawa Medical University Hospital, which is a core hospital, refused to accept corona patients from Yoshida Hospital.

"It was reported that the president of Asahikawa Medical University refused to accept the patient, saying,'There is no choice but to completely eliminate that hospital' and 'If you accept the patient, you (former hospital director) should quit.' If accepted, it seems that he hated the decrease in bed occupancy rate to prevent infectious diseases. "(Local newspaper reporter)

Health economics journalist Kazutatsu Muroi says.

"When we accept new corona patients, hospitals have to take thorough infection control measures and carry management risks. In other words, surgery and consultations are suppressed, which leads to a decrease in 'sales'."

Even in hospitals that do not accept new corona patients, there are "pre-examination refrains" that are afraid of corona infection, mainly among the elderly. According to a survey by the Japan Hospital Association and others, the average profit margin of 1459 hospitals nationwide dropped by about 10% from April to June last year.

A strange phenomenon occurred in Japan while large hospitals did not accept patients and the number of ordinary people who went to the hospital decreased sharply. The increase in the number of refraining from consultation after the outbreak of the new corona caused the health condition of the people to deteriorate, and I thought that the number of deaths would increase, but on the contrary, the number of deaths decreased.

According to the Ministry of Health, Labor and Welfare's vital statistics bulletin released on January 19, the death toll from January to November last year was about 1.25 million, a decrease of about 15,000 from the same period of the previous year. Although the death toll of the new Corona surged in December in the third wave, the death toll throughout the year is expected to fall below the previous year's level for the first time in 11 years.

The world is exactly the opposite. In the United States, the death toll from mid-March to November last year exceeded the number of deaths expected from past statistics by about 360,000. Last year's deaths in the UK also exceeded an estimate of 80,000 based on the average over the last five years. Why did the death toll decrease in Japan despite the outbreak of the new corona? Makoto Kondo, a doctor and author of "47 Tips for Not Being Killed by Doctors," points out.

“When you go to the hospital for a doctor's consultation or surgery, there is a risk that the patient's condition will worsen due to malpractice or over-medical care. May have brought it. "

Many doctors are treating patients at the risk of their lives to save them. However, the fact that the death toll has decreased by 15,000 year-on-year shows the inconvenient truth that "the death toll will decrease if you do not go to the hospital".

Source: Monthly magazine "女性セブン (Josei Sebun = Women's Seven)" February 18, 2021 issue 





日本の死者数が前年より1.5万人減 コロナ禍の「受診控え」が一因か

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 4, 2021)

Is Dr. Makoto Kondo's book "47 tips for not being killed by doctors" published in English?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 4, 2021)

Not available yet but, if interested in Dr. Makoto Kondo's philosophy as a doctor, there seem to be a lot of clues in the internet like these.

The bitter pill of Japan's high-cost medical treatment
The bitter pill of Japan's high-cost medical treatment

Makoto Kondo's research while affiliated with Keio University and other places
https://www.researchgate.net/scientific-contributions/Makoto-Kondo-2050043699

Tokyo Journal; When Doctor Won't Tell Cancer Patient the Truth
Tokyo Journal; When Doctor Won't Tell Cancer Patient the Truth (Published 1995)

How to treat pet cancer: Do nothing, says one doctor
How to treat pet cancer: Do nothing, says one doctor - Japan Today

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 5, 2021)

There is an American doctor of Japanese descent who has also written some books worth reading to broaden ones medical knowledge. I do not agree with some of his thoughts but, like the link between medicated low cholesterol and the need for vitamin D, some are difficult to dispute.
I had his book and lent it to someone who lent it to someone etc and it never came back
The title was something like _your medicines are killing you_

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for kind comments and information, special ed and MiTasol.
As for the coronavirus countermeasures, by the way, Japanese people have no choice but to wait for vaccines like other countries.
Here is a latest news dated January 28, 2021 about it.

************************************************************

Japan to source most AstraZeneca vaccines locally amid global snags

TOKYO (Reuters) - Japan said on Thursday it will procure a majority of 120 million doses of AstraZeneca Plc’s COVID-19 vaccine from domestic makers, as production problems overseas have raised concerns over timely distribution.

AstraZeneca has scaled back supplies it had promised to the European Union and Australia. Thailand also confirmed this week reduced supply from AstraZeneca.

The British-Swedish company confirmed to Japan’s health ministry that more than 90 million doses will be produced within the country, Chief Cabinet Secretary Katsunobu Kato said on Thursday.

“We believe it is very important to be able to produce the vaccines domestically,” Kato told reporters.

Japan has arranged to buy 120 million doses of the vaccine developed by AstraZeneca and the University of Oxford, with Daiichi Sankyo Co, JCR Pharmaceuticals Co and other local partners agreeing to make and distribute the shots.

While AstraZeneca began Japanese trials of the vaccine last summer, earlier than Pfizer Inc’s COVID-19 vaccine, it has not yet filed for Japanese approval of its formula, leaving the rival shot the only one currently under review in the country.

AstraZeneca did not immediately respond when contacted by Reuters for comment.

Japan plans to begin its inoculation push in late February, with the Pfizer vaccine for front-line medical workers. The country trails most major economies in starting inoculations due its dependence on overseas makers and a requirement that the vaccines go through domestic trials.

Japan faces major logistical hurdles that some experts say will make it difficult for it to vaccinate a large portion of its population ahead of the planned start of the Summer Olympics in Tokyo from July.

(Reporting by Rocky Swift; Editing by Shri Navaratnam and Raju Gopalakrishnan)





Source: Japan to source most AstraZeneca vaccines locally amid global snags

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 5, 2021)

Aus is also dependent on mainly imported vaccines and also plans to start vacinations in late Feb/early March

The book I referred to in post 108 above is _Optimal Health Naturally - What Your Doctor Didn't Tell You and Your Mother Didn't Know_ by Dr Curtis Takemoto‑Gentile

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 8, 2021)

Deepfake - Japanese politician version
I remember Tokyo Governor Yuriko Koike was so cute 40 years ago as a newscaster.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=DphI9dRVnOA

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 11, 2021)

Tokyo Olympic chief Yoshiro Mori resign after making sexist remarks that sparked global outrage, people familiar with the matter said Thursday, resulting in a rare leadership transition less than six months to go until the opening of the rescheduled games amid the coronavirus pandemic.

Source: Tokyo Olympic chief Mori to quit over sexist remarks

This is a coincidence of my last post because people now forget how Yuriko Koike cornered Mori in every aspect of confrontation about his dictatorship as a chief for many years. She is a true fighting woman.





Source: ２０年東京五輪・パラリンピック：年明け、調整会議　森会長と会談　小池知事、歩み寄る - 毎日新聞

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2021)

"First of all, I have to apologize for causing trouble and say please take care of the rest of the task. What's important is the success of the Olympics,"
Class act. The shaming of an honorable old man. The free world is suffering from a disease ....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2021)

Thinking the necessary career for the post, Mori's successor is now said Seiko Hashimoto (56), a member of the House of Councillors and former speed skater, but she is still remembered as a sexual harasser against a male athlete 7 years ago. I think the association should decide the successor, whichever male or female, immediately under the situation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2021)

So a scene under lockdown in my neighborhood today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 21, 2021)

An artist of rare skill

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2021)

Talking about art -
One of the common cultures among Japanese, Chinese, Taiwanese and Koreans - Calligraphy. 
This beautiful video by a Taiwanese has riveted all four peoples' eyes.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow
The skill to get such variation in line thickness is unreal.
Colour me jealous

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Wow
> The skill to get such variation in line thickness and is unreal.
> Colour me jealous



Oh, can you understand it, MiTasol? That's great 

What the calligrapher writes in the video is a stanza from the Du Fu Anthology (杜甫詩集).
It says "My friend Li Po (李白) is not only a traitor but also a man of culture..... Even Emperor admired his work so much that his majesty had cancelled his gift for other man to give it to Li Po. (So, Li Po's life must be spared)"

昔年有狂客，號爾謫仙人。
筆落驚風雨，詩成泣鬼神。
聲名從此大，汩沒一朝伸。
文彩承殊渥，流傳必絕倫。
龍舟移棹晚，獸錦奪袍新。
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank you for the text - it puts the video in context.

What got me was the shear artistry and brush control needed to create characters that vary in width with the widest being as much as 100 times the width of the finest without a single jagged line or visible error of any kind.

My late mother used to paint birds and each one took months with fine detail taking hours. This calligrapher did equally artistic work in just minutes. Although they worked in one colour this does not detract from their artistic ability one iota as their brush control made mums look very poor.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2021)

Calligraphy class at school then and now.
Practice, practice and practice to be a good calligrapher. Some would love it but others.
This scene seems to be same for centuries.









Source: https://i.pinimg.com/564x/eb/74/9c/eb749cb983c269697f7d8106550be1d7.jpg
沼津市立第五小学校

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 9, 2021)

The Mystery of the Man from Taured

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2021)

A man from the past to see people wearing masks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 21, 2021)

Newer generation is coming up. I have been fascinated with this recent ad.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

Pocari Sweat: Inside the meteoric rise of Asia's answer to Gatorade - CNN

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Pocari Sweat: Inside the meteoric rise of Asia's answer to Gatorade - CNN



I reserve stock for the summer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 9, 2021)

You know, I remember being told that it was pretty healthy to just run a watermelon (excluding the skin) through the blender and strain out the seeds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (May 18, 2021)

A query kind sir.

Akagi is red something. Can you say what is red? Red Castle? I can't find a translation for Akagi which says it means Red Castle.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2021)

The Basket said:


> A query kind sir.
> 
> Akagi is red something. Can you say what is red? Red Castle? I can't find a translation for Akagi which says it means Red Castle.



If you mean the aircraft carrier Akagi, it was named after Mt. Akagi (赤城山 = red castle mountain) in Gunma Prefecture.

Mt. Akagi




Source: 台風19号が去って、昨日は赤城山黒檜山の夕焼けが綺麗でした。木の実も色付き、紅葉も始まりました。 – 青木旅館

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (May 19, 2021)

Thank you for your response.

Yeah but where does the word Akagi mean in Japanese?

I Know Aka is red so what is the gi?

Does Gi mean castle?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2021)

城 (Shiro or Jo meaning castle) was pronounced Ki or Gi in the ancient times.
Ki came from Kizuku which meant building a castle or fortress but simply means building in modern Japanese.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (May 19, 2021)

So Yamashiro means mountain castle and shiro is the castle bit.
Yama is mountain. So excellent stuff.

Thank you for your time.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for good understanding, Basket.

This singer from Okinawa is Minami Kizuki. Her family name Kizuki is writen in one word 城(castle) as ancient style.
Some old pronunciations still remain in proper nouns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2021)

A Japanese auto maker goes with the hydrogen combustion engine.

"How is it?"
"Same as gasoline engine."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 23, 2021)

Interestingly in Australia the hydrogen engine was hyped up about 20 years back and the Queensland Government even threw in a lot of cash. Nothing came of it.

It seems to be a mainstream idea now though so maybe it will survive this time

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jun 9, 2021)

Various US manufacturers and a couple of government agencies began talking about hydrogen powered vehicles at about the same time (ie 20-25 years ago, but as in Australia nothing came of it, at least not as far as commercial applications go.

My understanding is that the infrastructure needed was the main practical/mechanical obstacle. The hydrogen generating centers, the transportation network, and the local storage facilities, and the refueling systems, were all doable to a degree, but the cost was not compatible with where we were at the time. In effect, there would have to be hydrogen cracking planes/suppliers, transporters, and end refueling stations, that would all have to be run on speculation (economically) to get it going. The only serious practical/mechanical obstacles that I am aware of were the transportation, and local storage/refueling and refueling system safety concern.

The other obstacle was/is the oil lobby.

It will be interesting to see if Japan can do it.

Question for Shinpachi:

In Japan is there anything similar to the oil lobby here in the US?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 9, 2021)

Interestingly todays mail shows there are now two trials happening in Australia. If this article is correct my nearest refuel point is over 1,000km round trip away and the running cost is about double my current vehicle (which has a far bigger load space and will tow the trailer I use to pick up 3 tonne of water every time I go to town).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2021)

I like the idea of hydrogen powered vehicles. To my unknowledgeable mind it would seem easier to set up hydrogen refueling networks than electric. I'm guessing it would be closer to already existing petro networks and take less time to gas up than to recharge. I fear that electric charging stations might turn into impromptu parking spots. "I'll go grab a cuppa while the car is charging." leaving others to "burn electrons" whilst looking for an available charger.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2021)

ThomasP said:


> Various US manufacturers and a couple of government agencies began talking about hydrogen powered vehicles at about the same time (ie 20-25 years ago, but as in Australia nothing came of it, at least not as far as commercial applications go.
> 
> My understanding is that the infrastructure needed was the main practical/mechanical obstacle. The hydrogen generating centers, the transportation network, and the local storage facilities, and the refueling systems, were all doable to a degree, but the cost was not compatible with where we were at the time. In effect, there would have to be hydrogen cracking planes/suppliers, transporters, and end refueling stations, that would all have to be run on speculation (economically) to get it going. The only serious practical/mechanical obstacles that I am aware of were the transportation, and local storage/refueling and refueling system safety concern.
> 
> ...



Fortunately or unfortunately, lobbying is not openly carried out in Japan as it reminds people of unfavorable relationship like the collusion and bribery between special-interest groups and politicians. It is uncertain how influential lobbying is here when compared to other countries. 

Japan's three major oil refiners ENEOS, Idemitsu and Cosmo occupy almost 90% domestic oil market. They also produce hydrogen and sell it at their own gas stations since 2014 when Toyota launched its first hydrogen FCEV car Mirai. So, no serious supply problem for the hydrogen powered cars either.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you for the info, Shinpachi.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 10, 2021)

Brilliant. 
Are Sink-Toilet Combinations Common in Japan?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 11, 2021)

I found this very interesting!

The Heroic Legend of Arslan - Wikipedia

Amir Arsalan - Wikipedia

I hope 

 Shinpachi
can provide some more info / details.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Timppa (Jun 23, 2021)

Only country in my bucket list I have never visited is Japan. Because I am a *Gaijin* (外人,), I should have a Japanese guide to explore everything.
Because of the Covid, maybe I never will.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 24, 2021)

A thought about Gaijin.

Probably, the word would be easier to remember and pronounce than Gaikokujin for the westerners.

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Timppa (Jun 24, 2021)

My Japan holiday would include:
-Ryokan/onsen hotel (traditional house with a bath)
-Ramen/soup from a vending machine
- Kaiten-sushi restaurant
- Giant Buddha at Nara (for wife)
- Go-kart street race
- And the most advanced toilet in the world.

Not like this guy:

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2021)

I'd really like to see the Mikasa. As well as most of what Timppa listed. Sorry, I just can't get over my distrust of vending machine food. No doubt their vending machines are better.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2021)

IOC President Thomas Bach.
Unwelcomed "Gaijin" at the moment.






Source:


【速報】IOCバッハ会長宿泊ホテル前で五輪反対デモ 警察出動の大騒動「平和願うなら広島行くな！」

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 10, 2021)

Better him than Me!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks SaparotRob.
Frankly, even a cat in the street can heal people's broken hearts during Covid but greedy Olympic guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2021)

This will be his worst and longest stay in a foreign country in his life





Source:








IOC's Bach slips up and refers to Japanese as 'Chinese'


TOKYO (AP) — IOC President Thomas Bach referred to his Japanese hosts as Chinese when he appeared in public on Tuesday for the first time since arriving in Tokyo last




www.indexjournal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

What a shame for him!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2021)

He must feel SO embarrassed! I'll bet he wishes that mask was bigger.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> This will be his worst and longest stay in a foreign country in his life
> 
> View attachment 632115
> 
> ...


Fixed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

Just something in my mind:

What is Japanese for RIP???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Just something in my mind:
> 
> What is Japanese for RIP???

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 14, 2021)

It made my cats leave the room.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jul 17, 2021)

How do Japanese type kanji?

Is there any movement towards an alphabet so Japanese can be typed?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 17, 2021)

Type pronunciation in Roman letters or Hiragana/Katakana letters and PC will change it into Kanji-mixed text.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, I totally Don't understand anything of this song:





But lovely, Charming and Calming!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 17, 2021)

It's Japanese version of "Was Ich Dir Sagen Will" by Udo Jürgens.
Very good song and her Japanese is also perfect

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jul 17, 2021)

There was an author talking about research about WW2.

There is Japanese info out there but in Japanese.

Is Japanese books not getting translated into English?

I would have assumed there are enough guys out there who can translate this?

The young girl types faster than I can see her typing! She must be getting an award for typing cos she is flying through that.

Hiragana is a simple kanji which is phonetic?

How would she know English letters and there sounds?

Do children in Japan learn English from an early age?

There was a Japanese presentation at a local college. The only Japanese phrase I know is Kongo gata junyosenkan. I didn't say that!


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 17, 2021)

The Basket said:


> There is Japanese info out there but in Japanese.
> 
> Is Japanese books not getting translated into English?


Way back until the 1990s Koku Fan had 16 page English summary included in each issue. The translation was not perfect but it was accurate enough for the vast majority of readers.

Then and now Koku Fan and Model Art are probably the best magazines in their category but no English translations really reduces their usability. I am sure that if either/both started an English language edition it would outsell the Japanese version many times over.

Trying to use a phone app to translate those wonderful magazines is a total waste of time and energy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2021)

The Basket said:


> There was an author talking about research about WW2.
> 
> There is Japanese info out there but in Japanese.
> 
> ...



Japanese begin to learn English at junior high school at the age of 12 or 13.
Some love to learn it but others as they can live without speaking it in the society. Only a few percent people need it at work. No enough manpower for translation.

Yes, Hiragana and Katakana came from Kanji to express basic 50 phonetic alphabet.
English alphabet and Japanese alphabet are selectable on the Japanese keyboard.

Kongo gata junyosenkan = 金剛型巡洋戦艦(Kongo type cruiser)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jul 18, 2021)

How prevalent is the English language in Japan? I would have thought English as a business language or even as a culture songs and films would be more of a thing.

Can an English speaking traveller get by?

Are you aware of the popularity of Anime in western culture. Also the terms waifu and weeaboo?

Kongo gata junyosenkan will not get you far me thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 18, 2021)

How Japanese people are familiar with English.
Typical example by the generation.
Anime is totally out of my interest.

Yuriko Koike


Mari Sekine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2021)

Making Olympic medals.
I did not know that gold medal is not pure gold but gold plated silver medal as IOC rule.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2021)

... wonderful video. Bravo, Japan. Job well done. +++

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 21, 2021)

I was sent this link by a friend who is into WW2 motorcycles and it shows that the Japanese were very innovative in that field pre WW2. This WW2 fire-fighting trike is the strangest, coolest thing we've seen all week
A beautiful restoration.
There must be more information out there.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Aug 21, 2021)

Cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I was sent this link by a friend who is into WW2 motorcycles and it shows that the Japanese were very innovative in that field pre WW2. This WW2 fire-fighting trike is the strangest, coolest thing we've seen all week
> A beautiful restoration.
> There must be more information out there.


Thank you very much for such an interesting post, MiTasol
Many makers built them and I saw some larger ones as a kid in the 1950s.
Tricycles were still popular even in the 1960s.
I remember the scene clearly as I was about to be killed by one of them 






Source: 三輪消防車と「赤とんぼ」





Source:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you for the extra photos Shinpachi. With the people in the scene it makes it much easier to gauge the size and that see they are much larger than the news story photo suggested to me. Looking back I now see how small the seat is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 21, 2021)

Dear Shinpachi, Any recommendation about Japanese Traditional / Folklore Music Artists? And Also Any recommendation about Japanese songs, any genres, before 1980?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Dear Shinpachi, Any recommendation about Japanese Traditional / Folklore Music Artists? And Also Any recommendation about Japanese songs, any genres, before 1980?



I recommend "To my sister(妹)" by Kohsetsu Minami in 1974 



"To be together again (あの素晴らしい愛をもう一度)" by Osamu Kitayama/Kazuhiko Kato in 1971 may follow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2021)

As you may know ARTESH, this Japanese Iranian girl Rina seems to be very popular not only in Japan but overseas now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 21, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> As you may know ARTESH, this Japanese Iranian girl Rina seems to be very popular not only in Japan but overseas now.



Yes, She is well known to Iranians. There are some Iranian Youtubers living in Japan, 2 most famous are:

"My life in Japan"



> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxEQ58atlMM4lNkzrefwwkQ



and "Japan With Negin and Takumi"



> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8KUpxGaZdcyf-dWXCkr3iA



Unfortunately, both are in Persian. 

---

Also this Video is about What Iranians think of Jaspan:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 21, 2021)

This was a world wide hit in the 60s. If my memory is correct Kyu Sakamoto was one of the people on the 747 that crashed in mountains in Japan due to a badly executed structural repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> This was a world wide hit in the 60s. If my memory is correct Kyu Sakamoto was one of the people on the 747 that crashed in mountains in Japan due to a badly executed structural repair.



Wow. That was a blast from the past.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2021)

IOC President Thomas Bach is still in Japan.





Source:








バッハ会長、千葉で観戦〔パラリンピック〕 (時事通信) - Yahoo!ニュース


ゴールボールの試合を観戦後、会場を後にする国際オリンピック委員会のバッハ会長（左）。右は日本オリンピック委員会の山下泰裕会長＝２５日、千葉・幕張メッセ - Yahoo!ニュース(時事通信)




news.yahoo.co.jp





Busy as a presenter




Source:








IOCバッハ会長がパラ競泳銅の鈴木孝幸の表彰式に登場し反響「嘘やん」「水泳観戦の後、浅草でもいくのか？」 (中日スポーツ) - Yahoo!ニュース


男子５０メートル平泳ぎの表彰式に出席したＩＯＣのバッハ会長。奥は３位の鈴木孝幸 - Yahoo!ニュース(中日スポーツ)




news.yahoo.co.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 30, 2021)

Perfect defense

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2021)

Song of Doraemon has been one of the most popular Japanese anime songs in Asia for decades.
Even Chinese smile at this video now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 31, 2021)

Good Morning Shinpachi.

Any recommendation / advises about learning Japanese for a beginner?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Good Morning Shinpachi.
> 
> Any recommendation / advises about learning Japanese for a beginner?


Hello, ARTESH.
Searching in Youtube with "atsugiri jason kanji english sub" looks the best first step toward learning it in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2021)

Japanese 50 basic pronunciation and daily words in a song

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2021)

Tour of HMS Queen Elizabeth at Yokosuka, Japan.
Camera crew looks hard to follow the guide in such a huge ship

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Japanese 50 basic pronunciation and daily words in a song
> 
> .


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Japanese 50 basic pronunciation and daily words in a song



That was like watching a double espresso instead of drinking one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2021)

It's like a matrix like this

a-i-u-e-o
ka-ki-ku-ke-ko
sa-si-su-se-so
ta-ti-tu-te-to
na-ni-nu-ne-no
ha-hi-hu-he-ho
ma-mi-mu-me-mo
ya-(i)-yu-(e)-yo
ra-ri-ru-re-ro
wa-(i)-(u)-(e)-wo
+n

At the primary school, I remembered each head order like 
a-ka-sa-ta-na-ha-ma-ya-ra-wa

When I was a kid, I thought all people in the world speak one language which I speak because my speaking always comes from my image in the brain directly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 15, 2021)

Ms. Sanae Takaichi (1961-). 
She is currently one of the next Japanese PM candidates.
I have ever met her as a friend of my friend about 35 years ago when she came back from the US after study.
She looked so shy and modest she did not look a future politician at all. Though I don't know if time may have changed her or nothing may have changed inside her, I'm wishing her good luck.






Photo:


https://www.newsweekjapan.jp/furuya/2021/09/post-17.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 23, 2021)

I started to learn Japanese by doulingo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 23, 2021)

Good study, ARTESH 
You will understand how katakanas came from Chinese characters like this -

(i) イ ← 伊 (i)
(ka) カ ← 加 (ka)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 24, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Good study, ARTESH
> You will understand how katakanas came from Chinese characters like this -
> 
> (i) イ ← 伊 (i)
> (ka) カ ← 加 (ka)


Yes, just right now finished watching some YT videos about the Japanese language and its history. Also some videos about history of Japan, mostly before WW1 era.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2021)

A super typhoon is almost hitting the Japanese islands.
Typhoon always reminds me of the air-raid by B-29s as my parents understood the raid as a sort of typhoon.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oog-3cwCf6k

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 30, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> A super typhoon is almost hitting the Japanese islands.
> Typhoon always reminds me of the air-raid by B-29s as my parents understood the raid as a sort of typhoon.
> 
> View attachment 643167
> ...


Stay safe, dear Shinpachi.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2021)

YIKES! Stay safe my friend!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2021)

A Banzai scene in the Diet today.
As the lower house of parliament has been dissolved, the general election follows.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2021)

皇統譜 = Kohtohfu (Record of Imperial Lineage or Imperial family record)
Updated on October 27, 2021 as "Princess Mako left royal family to marry Kei Komuro on October 26, 2021"





Source: 眞子さんの皇籍離脱を皇統譜に登録　「小室圭ト婚姻シタルニ因ル」 | 毎日新聞

Kei and Mako












【詳報】眞子さんと小室圭さん 結婚記者会見とコメント | NHK政治マガジン


秋篠宮ご夫妻の長女の眞子さんは26日、小室圭さんと結婚し、2人で記者会見に臨みました。この中で眞子さんは、小室さんについて「かけがえのない存在です」と述べ、小室さんは「眞子さんを愛しています」と述べました。眞子さん「圭さんはかけがえのない存在」眞子さんは、冒頭...




www.nhk.or.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 31, 2021)

They have visibly aged a lot since the marriage was first announced many years ago.
The fact that they have kept together despite all the dramas says they are fully committed to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2021)

Love is blind. 
People may forget but it was terrible for Prince Naruhito (present emperor) 30 years ago when he did not give up Masako (present empress) because she was not interested in marriage with him at all. Mako looks sane this time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2021)

Masako as an interpreter in 1991. As she wished to become a diplomat in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs like his father, marriage was not in her choice yet but a "pure" prince was unable to understand it. The Imperial Household Agency was obliged to put pressure on her father who was then a high class civil servant to let Masako accept prince's offer "spontaneously". I remember Japanese people's public opinion at the time was "Give up, Prince! Let Masako free!"






Source: 天皇陛下60歳に　ハーバード大卒業式、外務省時代に通訳を……雅子さまのキャリアに光を当てた特別展――2020上半期BEST5 | 文春オンライン

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2021)

COVID-19 in Japan
Japan seems to have hit the peak during the Olympic games at the moment.





Source: コロナ感染者　台湾 - Google Search

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

Some Japanese people trying Iranian Food ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2021)

Good stuff, ARTESH.
As you may know, an Iranian girl namely Sahel Rosa has ignited popularity for Iran about 10 years ago in my country.
Her dignity with beauty still fascinate us.





Source: サヘル・ローズ、戦争により4歳で施設に。がんに侵された“育ての母”と深まる絆

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 18, 2021)

I found this video from "Recommended" list ... Interesting, and left me with tons of Questions ...



I start with most important one, the money ... What can you do with 3000 Yen? Is it enough for a single day?

That's the price for single ride with those carts, if I understood correctly from video.

The second, how much do the Traditional Japanese clothes cost? (several can be seen in the video.)

Third one, What are most famous souvenirs from Japan?

And fourth one, If I understood correctly from look of buildings and area, was it a part from "Old Town" or something like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2021)

The 3000 Yen (roughly 30 dollars) is not enough for a single day.
She says 3000 Yen for a person and takes about 8 on average a day.

Price of the traditional Japanese clothes aka Kimono varies depending on material, purpose, design and brand from tens of thousand to millions Yen. I think people in the video enjoy rental ones for about 5000 Yen (roughly 50 dollars) for a day.

Most famous souvenir she recommends in the video is Kaminari Okoshi (Japanese traditional cookies)

The vid location Asakusa belongs to an old block of Tokyo as downtown.




Kaminari Okoshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2021)

"Don't let the history fade away"
This short film shows simple but good atmosphere which I always think Japanese should not forget even wearing jeans - respect to ancestors.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 28, 2021)

Not only the Japanese people but the history of all.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks special ed and everyone for friendly reactions.
I have been impressed with the last short film very much because a recent movie "ONODA" was not necessarily reflecting the original good atmosphere of old Japanese I know.

"ONODA"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2021)

The short film producer says he was inspired by this British Army's work.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2021)

.... equally powerful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2021)

It's not necessarily rare to see taller guys and gals around 6 feet in Japan than before recently.





Source: ジャパニカゴロス・２００８年８月５日 - Dark blueの絵日記

Kei Komuro (former-princess Mako's husband) seems to have failed to receive the benefit but, for his hope in my calculation, if his height was 10 to 15% taller, he would look a quite different guy like this 'After' pic. Appearance seems to depend on such a small height ratio.

Before




Source: NHK

After (a photo-shopped image)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2021)

These guys conquered the height issue by getting wider shoulders.
Don't give up, Kei.





Source:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2021)

With the same height but 15% wider body.
He can do it to protect his princess in NYC.

Photo-shopped Kei

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey! NYC ain't that bad!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 3, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hey! NYC ain't that bad!


How many people killed by guns in NYC last year?

How many killed in any equivalent population area you like to name?

QED

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2021)

Even one is too many

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2021)

I have mixed feeling as Japanese people except Osaka people say "Who wants to live in Osaka such a city like NYC?"
Probably a fish in the river can't live in the sea.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 4, 2021)

In general, only shootings make the news. Many more knife and machete attacks but little in the news unless a TV crew is near. "If it bleeds, it leads."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2021)

It is _Chicago_ that troubles me ... NYC has shown historically that it can r_eform i_tself. Chicago .. not so much, IMO.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 4, 2021)

It all has to do with pizza. New York pizza is vastly superior. Especially from pizzerias in Brooklyn.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 5, 2021)

Somewhat off topic other than the reference to moving to the US/NYC and crime in that and other US cities.

According to the _San Francisco Chronicle_ a 911 caller alerted San Francisco police to a burglary in progress at a cannabis dispensary. The police went to the dispensary and filed an incident report. When they arrived, one of the perpetrators was still inside. Two others were outside with a Mercedes that was displaying license plates stolen from a Toyota. The third person left the shop with a large bag, and the three men drove off *as officers watched.* Surveillance video captured the incident, and the city's independent Department of Police Accountability is investigating. A spokeswoman for the local district attorney said that although "numerous burglary reports" for the dispensary's address had come in to the police department, no one had ever been referred to be prosecuted for burgling the shop. 

So far our Aussie cops/"Justice" system are not that corrupt but give them a few more years.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow. Apparently this is not the only time either.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Somewhat off topic other than the reference to moving to the US/NYC and crime in that and other US cities.
> 
> According to the _San Francisco Chronicle_ a 911 caller alerted San Francisco police to a burglary in progress at a cannabis dispensary. The police went to the dispensary and filed an incident report. When they arrived, one of the perpetrators was still inside. Two others were outside with a Mercedes that was displaying license plates stolen from a Toyota. The third person left the shop with a large bag, and the three men drove off *as officers watched.* Surveillance video captured the incident, and the city's independent Department of Police Accountability is investigating. A spokeswoman for the local district attorney said that although "numerous burglary reports" for the dispensary's address had come in to the police department, no one had ever been referred to be prosecuted for burgling the shop.
> 
> So far our Aussie cops/"Justice" system are not that corrupt but give them a few more years.


Very informative MiTasol.
I hope Kei and Mako would have a chance to check this thread in the future.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2021)

U.S. Embassy Warns Japan Is Racially Profiling Foreigners
The U.S. Embassy in Tokyo issued a warning Monday about foreigners being stopped and searched by Japanese police in what it said were suspected to be "racial profiling incidents."
......................................................
Source: U.S. Embassy Warns Japan Is Racially Profiling Foreigners

Then, are they Japanese police generous for their own people? Answer is No. They are so loyal to their job even an old man like me is often stopped by police simply because his bike has no lock. No lock is not illegal but a man riding a no lock bike seems to look a thief to them. 

An officer checking my bike

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2021)

Akiko Oishi then and now.

Ms. Akiko Oishi (44) who once condemned the arrogance of Osaka Governor Tohru Hashimoto in public as a nameless worker of the office in 2008 now stands in front of him again to overthrow his soaring neo-nationalist party Ishin as a new member of the National Diet of Japan.
I remembered her as a fearless girl 13 years ago but did not know she is now a Diet member. People pay attention to her liberalist party Reiwa for another general election next year.

Hashimoto and Oishi on TV.
Oishi in 2008





2021





Source:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Then, are they Japanese police generous for their own people? Answer is No. They are so loyal to their job even an old man like me is often stopped by police simply because his bike has no lock. No lock is not illegal but a man riding a no lock bike seems to look a thief to them.
> 
> An officer checking my bike
> View attachment 650873

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2021)

Certainly. They were chasing a jailbreaker at that time

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2021)

It turned out later that the jailbreaker was disguising a bike traveller for months.
Taking pictures with local people was fatal for him.





Source; 樋田淳也容疑者 - 88cubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

What did he do? And i think i see a lock on his bike.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2021)

He was a rape suspect.
He would have been afraid of his stolen bike being stolen if locked the bike.

For more details -








Junya Hida







www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2021)

A Japanese billionaire Yusaku Maezawa (46) reports how to use the lavatory in ISS.
Though I do not necessarily like him because his behavior, not only in making/spending money but love affairs, looked so rough, his report from the ISS as an amateur astronaut unmistakably interests me.





Source:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2021)

Such a steady international activity as this is the main role of the Japanese royal family though media pays little attention as not sensational. 
Princess Takamado of Japan on the 14th UN Congress on Crime Prevention and Criminal Justice

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 19, 2021)

I found this story interesting.








She Broke Japan’s Comedic Barrier Playing Drunks and Fools (Yep, Men)


Niyo Katsura has won acclaim in rakugo, a classical form of Japanese storytelling, by doing anything onstage that a man can do.




www.nytimes.com





If you cannot access it I will do a cut and paste of about 10% so as to not break copyright

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I found this story interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks MiTasol. Yes, the cut and paste will be helpful as I am not necessarily familiar with the recent Rakugo for youngsters


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 20, 2021)

Niyo Katsura has won acclaim in rakugo, a classical form of Japanese storytelling, by doing anything onstage that a man can do.
*By Motoko Rich and Hikari Hida*
OSAKA, Japan — Onstage, Niyo Katsura wore a delicate pink kimono. With her petite frame and high-pitched voice, she could pass more easily for a college undergraduate than a 35-year-old performer of one of Japan's oldest comedic arts.
Yet when she reached the point in her routine where she impersonated a drunken salesman — a middle-age man — the audience laughed heartily as the character slurred his words and stabbed himself in the arm in a raucously unsuccessful effort to show off the medicinal properties of a mysterious oil.
Ms. Katsura's uncanny ability to portray a range of drunks and fools, many of them men, has brought her acclaim in rakugo, a classical form of Japanese comedic storytelling. Last month, she became the first woman to win a prestigious prize for rakugo newcomers in the award's 50-year history.
After taking the trophy, Ms. Katsura proclaimed, "Do you see me now, old men?"
Over the nearly three-century existence of rakugo, the slapstick cousin of Japanese stage arts like kabuki and noh, most of its performers have been men who portray multiple characters of both genders. Since women entered the profession just over 40 years ago, they have faced resistance from fellow artists, critics and audiences. Women represent just one in 16 of the close to 1,000 rakugo artists now working professionally.
"I wanted to perform rakugo the exact same way that men do," said Ms. Katsura.Credit...Shiho Fukada for The New York Times
Ms. Katsura's victory was a milestone not only because of her gender, but also because she performed a traditional story featuring all-male characters. Some earlier female performers, in an effort to woo audiences unsettled by women acting as men, converted male protagonists in classical stories into women.
But Ms. Katsura was determined to tell the old stories the way they were originally conceived. "I wanted to perform rakugo the exact same way that men do," said Ms. Katsura, who received a perfect score from all five judges on the competition panel, sponsored by NHK, the public broadcaster. "I feel that history has been changed."
Rakugo is an oral tradition in which stories — about 600 of which are in circulation among performers today — are passed down by masters to apprentices. The art form has strict rules: Performers remain seated on a cushion in the center of a largely bare stage, and they use very few props, such as a folding fan or a cotton hand towel.
Stories range from about 10 to 30 minutes and feature dozens of characters, all of whom are conveyed by changes in facial expression, voice and movements of the body above the waist.
"I have never seen anything as good as her version of the story she performed," said Kenichi Horii, a cultural critic who watched Ms. Katsura's prizewinning act. "For the audience, you just want it to be fun. You don't necessarily care if the performer is male or female."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you very much, MiTasol.
NHK seems to be banning introducing her performance in YouTube and others because of copyright.
Originally, Japanese people had no such a conception as copyright.
This is not traditional for NHK 'at all'

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2021)

This is all about her in my country 





Source: 『NHK新人落語大賞』桂二葉、女性初の栄冠　歴史を塗り替え「ものすごくうれしい」 (ORICON NEWS) - LINE NEWS

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2021)

Rakugo is like this if spoken in English by Shijaku Katsura, a renowned rakugo performer but had passed away early.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2021)

This Rakugo item reminds me of one of my favourite movies - _The Seven Samurai._

For those who have never heard of this movie then you need to find a copy. The Americans did a second class ripoff version of it called _The Magnificent Seven._

If you watch _The Magnificent Seven _with the sound off it is almost totally meaningless. If you cannot hear the dialog you cannot guess 90% of the story.

If you watch _The Seven Samurai_ with the sound on or off you get probably 80% of the story even tho the dialog is in Japanese and you do not understand it. And that does not change much if you read the subtitles which often distract from the facial expressions and body language.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2021)

Mika Mifune (39).
Toshiro Mifune's daughter when he was 62.





Source: 三船美佳、病院から生電話で女児出産報告「ベビイちゃん抱っこしてスヤスヤしております」

Toshiro Mifune in 7 samurai




Source: 【画像１６５枚】三船敏郎の映画をおすすめ順に紹介してみる。 - ひとみにカルチャーショックを。

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 22, 2021)

Shinpachi san
I have just received the book "Blossoms in the wind" by Sheftall and looking through it I found this quote, a very similar thought to an earlier post. I will try to paraphrase: page 305,
"An impromptu A/V center had been set up in the middle of the room with about five rows of chairs and a few older visitors watching a video of wartime Kamikaze crashes. The man narrating the footage poses the question, if today's Japanese young people understand the meaning of the sacrifices of their forefathers."

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks for a good question, special ed.
Life style may look changed but I think that Japanese people's mind for their country is unchanged since the last war though some, or many?, old western people tend to see the superficial one. How Japanese young people see kamikaze is remarkably shown by the absolute popularity for 'Eternal Zero' - a recent kamikaze movie. There were pros and cons about suicide attack even in 1945 but, when people knew that they had no other choice, they would obey the decision as an implicit rule. This is what Japanese people understand over centuries and, in fact, they practice wearing masks in the ongoing pandemic now holding pros and cons in their minds like 76 years ago.

I must add that there were many young people who denied 'old Japan' in the 1970s when communism was still popular.
They have lost power as mere old men now.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 22, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Mika Mifune (39).
> Toshiro Mifune's daughter when he was 62.
> View attachment 652513
> 
> ...


I started to read the second link but the Google translation was appalling.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I started to read the second link but the Google translation was appalling.



Text may be too casual to be translated properly.
It tells that Mifune and Kurosawa were unprecedented men whom the postwar Japan produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 27, 2021)

What Japanese people think of Iran ...



Interesting video, I wish they add English subtitles too!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2021)

"The Seven Samurai" is one of the truly classic movies!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 28, 2021)

Iranian people in Japan then and now.
I remember there were many Iranian people who seeked better business in Japan soon after the Iran-Iraq War was over 30 years ago. Many gave up but some who had good patience.

In the 1990s








In 2019







Source: 公園を埋め、そして消えたイラン人　あの波は日本に何をもたらしたか：朝日新聞GLOBE＋

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 30, 2021)

Annual event in Tokyo "Support the poor and needy" with the free meal and consultation as we have a long New Year Holiday from December 28 to January 4. This kind of service is daily one under the covid though.








Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX6RykFAQE8

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2022)

On the first day of 2022 in Japan.
No snow in Osaka but the heaviest snow in history seems to be hitting the northern area.





The emperor and his family exchange the new year greetings with the heads of the three powers and the foreign envoys in the palace.




Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=svfdlEvTU_w

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2022)

On the second Monday in January, Japanese people celebrate new adult people who become 20 till March 31 as the Coming of Age Day.






Full video

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 17, 2022)

COVID-19 in Japan
Looks like an ordinary flu now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 7, 2022)

I was only aware of the Japanese interment camp at Cowra and now find there was a bigger one in Loveday, SA









This Japanese banker was interned in Australia in WWII. His newly translated diary reveals crucial war history


Miyakatsu Koike spent four years in Australia's largest internment camp. His is a story from an untold perspective.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2022)

Victors often say "We don't forget but forgive" proudly but some historical facts seem to be arbitrary.
Thanks for sharing, MiTasol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 11, 2022)

Mifune’s Transcendent Films, With and Without Kurosawa


Yes, the Japanese team was one of cinema’s great collaborations. But Film Forum’s salute to Toshiro Mifune shows that he was a superb actor no matter who was in the director’s chair.




www.nytimes.com





Makes me almost want to be in New York. Hopefully this idea will travel

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Feb 11, 2022)

I haven't seen this film and the description says this specifically never took place at this time -- but is there any information on what it is supposed to represent?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2022)

Greyman said:


> I haven't seen this film and the description says this specifically never took place at this time -- but is there any information on what it is supposed to represent?



Looks like a Hollywood fantasy.
This is a mixture of festival and funeral

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks. Hong Kong fantasy in this case but I get you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2022)

I hope it doesn't get a copyright strike.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2022)

Mysterious flying object seemed to be witnessed in Hawaii last month but similar ones were also witnessed between Misawa and Matsushima in 2020 and 2021. I thought they were experimental spy balloons by the US Air Force in Misawa as our authorities gave no comments.

Hawaii


Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2022)

Well at least it appears terrestrial.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2022)

Could it be a Chinese "weather balloon" carrying an instrument package?

Doubtful it's origins are the U.S., as the jet stream travels west to east over the Pacific.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 9, 2022)

The Japanese video seems more focused and sharper which shows some kind of payload. It could be a small aircraft.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2022)

It looks like an instrument package, like for meteorological data gathering.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 9, 2022)

That view is much sharper. It may show a solar power panel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 16, 2022)

I did not know this either

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2022)

A tube of mystery in my neighborhood.
Probably amusement purpose but looks like an emergency exit to my eyes.
Our local media will let us know soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)

Looking like ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2022)

That looks fun, I'll give it a try!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2022)

Same!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 30, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> A tube of mystery in my neighborhood.
> Probably amusement purpose but looks like an emergency exit to my eyes.
> Our local media will let us know soon.
> 
> ...


Should you find out its purpose, please post it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 30, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I did not know this either




That brings back 20 year old memories of Kumamoto for me and getting (politely) kicked out of the Best Denki electronics store while mildly drunk on a hot Saturday evening.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Should you find out its purpose, please post it.


Tower Slider seems to be its name as amusement facility.
Scheduled to be open in the end of April.

Plan




Source: é€šå¤©é–£ã«å·¨å¤§ã™ã¹ã‚Šå°ï¼Ÿï¼ã‚¿ãƒ¯ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ€ãƒ¼ã€å…¨é•·60mã®ã‚¢ãƒˆãƒ©ã‚¯ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒ³ãŒèª•ç”Ÿ - æ™‚éŠzine

Prototype




Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FGks0CNUUAQSSRs?format=jpg&name=large

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2022)

Please delete as error


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)

Done.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh that is SO cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2022)

I think fat Americans would get stuck somewhere in the turns. Otherwise it could be fun.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2022)

special ed said:


> I think fat Americans would get stuck somewhere in the turns. Otherwise it could be fun.


Yes, it looks too narrow like this suicide weapon.....






Source: https://cloudfront-ap-northeast-1.images.arcpublishing.com/sankei/WIIBFUXEXRKFXPLCZLSZQRARW4.jpg

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 1, 2022)

Emperor Hirohito had seen 3 dynasty's ruling my country!

The very final days of Qajar dynasty ...

The whole Pahlavi era ...

And first decade of Islamic Republic ...

I wish it was possible to talk to him, in person, but that's not currently possible!!! (It's possible in some sci-fi world's, but not irl).

I'm interested to know what Emperor Hirohito or any other high ranking officials were thinking of my country???

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Emperor Hirohito had seen 3 dynasty's ruling my country!
> 
> The very final days of Qajar dynasty ...
> 
> ...


Hirohito's most concern is said the inheritance and handover of the Japanese royal system to the next generation. I think that he could have been interested in this point about the Iranian royal and religious system.

Ancient Persians who are said visited Nara of Japan in the 8th century would have looked like this




Source: Persians - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2022)

Persian culture and people introduced to Japan in the 8th century.
One of visitors is said worked for the imperial office with Japanese name Hasi Kiyomichi (波斯清通). Hasi meant Persia.














Source: 破斯（ペルシャ） - 備忘録として

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2022)

A good chance to review the Royal Treasure Collection of Japan.

Stage masks of a Sogd's king.
Sogd is said one of the Persian tribes in the ancient times.
This king was famous as a heavy drinker though one of ancient tales.





Source: ペルシアの王様 : 今日の仮面－世界の仮面





Source: （１５８）ペルシャ人とソグド人 - なぶんけんブログ

Actual stage




Source: 伎楽面 | 伎楽とは？ | 伎楽info

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2022)

Sogd's king's servant mask




Source: http://kanjinnodata.ec-net.jp/newpage1041.html

Chinese king Goko(呉公)




Source: 東京国立博物館で出会う伎楽面: 机　上　日　記

Chinese girl (left: original/right: replica)




Source: よみがえった飛鳥の伎楽面！！―前編―

Sumo wrestler




Source: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/be/51/75/be5175c566a27a899b6b4aa9edb5a6ed.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2022)

Emperor's private sword "Bizen-no-kuni Nagamitsu (備前国長光)" since 1402.





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXPpRrCUEAAWdok.jpg





Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EIz4grSUUAEfWkV.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2022)

Emperor's private swords were sometimes stolen in the history when he was absent.
A sword dealer wonders if this may be one of them 













Source: 日本刀専門店　銀座長州屋　壺切の御剣（つぼきりのみつるぎ）その実像とは？

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 5, 2022)

It certainly ain’t the Sword of Kahless. 
That is an amazing display of craftsmanship on the sword in question.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2022)

That is most certainly a Katana that's fit for Royalty.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> That is most certainly a Katana that's fit for Royalty.


Good point, Dave.
There were many similar decorated swords as 飾太刀(kaza-tachi or kazari-tachi) which were manufactured for the aristocracy but finish was not necessarily so good as the emperor's as they generally suffered from poverty since Samurai took power. Here is an example sword for them though this might have related to the royal family. At least, the Imperial Household Agency is not interested in such a sword as origin is unknown because the agency is said holding as many as 300 historical swords as spare 














Source: https://www.touken-world.jp/search-koshirae/kazari-long-sword-koshirae/art0005840/

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2022)

Ancient design of Japanese sword 毛抜形太刀(kenuki-gata-tachi).
Large openwork of the handle works as shock absorber. 
Original idea came from a full metal sword used by native Japanese around the 10th century.





Source: 国の重要文化財 毛抜形太刀【けぬきがたたち】 正光 | ONLINE » 公式 | 刀剣 三原正家×みはらまさいえ





Source: 金地螺鈿毛抜形太刀 | 日本刀や刀剣の買取ならつるぎの屋

Remnant




Source: 美術刀専門店 濃州刀剣工房

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2022)

Oh that Tachi is gorgeous!! 

The slight angle of the Tsuka is interesting, too.

Thank you for sharing these images, Shinpachi-san!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2022)

To conclude the sword topic,
If your sword is precious one, this kind of wooden sword case with no paint, 白鞘(shiro-saya), is said necessary to protect the blade from the moisture and rust.






Source: 刀の白鞘作成(2尺4寸迄)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2022)

Traffic accident of a JGSDF's vehicle yesterday.
I had thought it a pic from the battlefield.....
I appreciate the peace in my country at the moment.





Source: 陸上自衛隊の“戦闘車”が転落 「ハンドル切ったら落ちた...」

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks like a Mitsubishi Type 16 Maneuver Combat Vehicle with 105mmx52 cannon.





Source: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeBBOpfh_jA

Reference photo




Source: 16式機動戦闘車 | Wikiwand

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2022)

A Russian guy, Vaas Feniks Nokard (39), who swam 24km from an island of Kuril's to Hokkaido to exile in last August says "My decision was correct" yesterday.





Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp1z3o7ZoyM

Vaas Feniks Nokard








Mysteries remain a month after Russian man reportedly swam to Hokkaido - The Mainichi


NEMURO, Hokkaido -- The Mainichi Shimbun followed the tracks of a 38-year-old man who claims he swam from Kunashiri Island, one of the four disputed i




mainichi.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)

Interesting.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks Wojtek.
I think he is lucky as our government will not try to deport him anymore under the situation.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes. I have thought the same. However I would check if not a spy.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 9, 2022)

Spies are supposed to operate below the radar. I’m sure he accomplished this but did he operate above the sonar?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2022)

According to his testimony introduced on August 25, 2021,
He worked for FSB to provide information about Japan and S.Korea.
He was tired of it and moved to Kunashiri Island 3 years ago.
As he had known FSB would come to his island, he felt threat and left the island to exile this time.





Source: ★国後島から来たロシア人・面会取材一問一答～改名・パスポート没収の画像

Other sources tell - 
With no passport, he attempted escape for Poland in the summer of 2021
He forged his own ID documents in Thai and Bali a decade ago...

Japanese authorities were going to deport him sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## sotaro (Apr 10, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Could it be a Chinese "weather balloon" carrying an instrument package?
> Doubtful it's origins are the U.S., as the jet stream travels west to east over the Pacific.


There is a USAF base in Misawa in NE Japan. I believe Shinpachi thought the balloons might have been based there. I went to the air museum there. It is very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2022)

sotaro said:


> There is a USAF base in Misawa in NE Japan. I believe Shinpachi thought the balloons might have been based there. I went to the air museum there. It is very nice.


Yes, I had doubted Misawa 

Another JGSDF's vehicle has fallen from a bridge earlier today with one injured.
When the military tension rises, there seem to be more accidents IMO.





Source: 高島市　自衛隊トラックが転落　１人重体

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2022)

President of the United States is now in Japan.
As Mr. Biden visited Japan 11 years ago as Vice-President, he is so familiar with the Japanese people.

Friendly welcome at the Yokota Airbase on May 22.




Source: バイデン大統領、観客見守る横田フレンドシップフェスティバルに飛来の画像

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2022)

A recent popular pic in Twitter as it reminds people of an old witty conversation between a load and a monk

Load: "Can you catch the tiger in the paint?"
Monk: "Yes, of course. Please kick it out first"





Source: 「やっと出られた」感がすごい 一休さんも仰天必至なニャンコの写真に大反響





Source: 新旧のアートを堪能する！ 京都定期観光バスでめぐる「京の冬の旅」｜そうだ 京都、行こう。

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2022)

Russian citizens in Japan tend to hide their nationality since the war broke out.
This is sad as the majority of Japanese people don't mind whichever Russians or not.
This Russian girl introduces an auto-translation machine but she dares to use Ukrainian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2022)

A Japanese girl in Moscow reports a new humberger shop.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2022)

A Japanese guy living in Kazan, Russia introduces local life with his family.
Dated April 24, 2022.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 19, 2022)

The man in Kazan, Shogo Mori, and his family have been given 2nd baby recently.
I wondered if she might be.
Congrats.






Source: ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsPQ4dzPezE

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2022)

Hong Kong's iconic Jumbo Floating Restaurant has capsized in the South China Sea, following its departure last Tuesday for a new home in an unannounced place, its owner has confirmed.

South China Morning Post








Hong Kong’s iconic Jumbo Floating Restaurant sinks in South China Sea


Aberdeen Restaurant Enterprises says the vessel capsized as it was passing Paracel Islands in South China Sea during the weekend.




www.scmp.com





Not a few Japanese people believe that it would have been sunk intentionally to be abandoned in the deep sea as its destination was not clarified in advance. This is no wonder because Asians have such a tale like the Palace of the Dragon King in the deep sea. This is it literally.

Palace of the Dragon King




Source: Edge Cross 日記「まるで、竜宮城！　そのIDでは（笑）」 | FINAL FANTASY XIV, The Lodestone

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 29, 2022)

So beautiful!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2022)

I guess this is a good place to put this…

Former Japanese Prime Minister Abe assassinated.









Japan's ex-leader Shinzo Abe assassinated during a speech


Former Prime Minister Shinzo Abe was assassinated Friday on a street in western Japan by a gunman who opened fire on him from behind as he delivered a campaign speech — an attack that stunned a nation with some of the strictest gun control laws anywhere. The 67-year-old Abe, who was Japan’s...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 8, 2022)

It seems these type of "assassinations" are coming to life in Iran, as well ...

... A few days ago, a mullah was severely wounded by gunshot in Isfahan. Almost a month earlier, another one was stabbed in Tehran.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2022)

In the case of such a handmade gun, gun control does not help.
R.I.P. Mr. Abe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 29, 2022)

Abe has been almost forgotten and not a few people are still hysteric about bashing the Unification Church.

Kon Ohmura (90) was a legendary comedian when I was a kid but I did not see him on tv for decades and was not sure if he was still alive or not. Wow, he is still fine 








s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhOGHk0xbj0

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2022)

I did not expect this kind of news when I was younger at least.

Ukrainian woman sues Japanese firm over harassment








Ukrainian woman sues Japanese firm over harassment


The woman filed the suit against Akagi Helicopter, an air freight company based in Tokyo's Koto Ward, demanding the firm pay her some ¥5.5 million.




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2022)

Almost forgotten sad local news dated August 23, 2022

Russia, Japan still working on return of bodies from Kazu I




__





Russia, Japan still working on return of bodies from Kazu I | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis






www.asahi.com





Updated yesterday
Russia hands over three bodies from Kazu I boat sinking in April




__





Russia hands over three bodies from Kazu I boat sinking in April | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis






www.asahi.com





At Korsakov, Sakhalin


Aged coast guard vessel arrived at Otaru, Hokkaidao with no celemony

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2022)

It amazes me as to why this was so difficult.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> It amazes me as to why this was so difficult.


Because of PM Kishida's bold declaration against Russia.

JAPAN STANDS WITH UKRAINE - The Government of Japan


https://japan.kantei.go.jp/ongoingtopics/pdf/jp_stands_with_ukraine_eng.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2022)

Thought so. Why do what is right when you can torment innocent families.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2022)

However, the geopolitics is not so simple as his declaration.

Russia approves Japan stakes in Sakhalin-2 energy project








Russia approves Japan stakes in Sakhalin-2 energy project


Two Japanese trading houses will maintain stakes in the Russian oil and gas project despite Tokyo joining sanctions on Moscow over the war in Ukraine.




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2022)

Another Kishida's trial.

Editorial: Holding Abe state funeral without explanation won't win over Japan's people








Editorial: Holding Abe state funeral without explanation won't win over Japan's people - The Mainichi


The Japanese government has decided to use some 250 million yen (approx. $1.8 million) from the state budget's fiscal 2022 reserve fund to cover the e




mainichi.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2022)

Actual costs for the state funeral will be much more.

Estimated costs for Abe state funeral rise to ¥1.66 billion








Estimated costs for Abe state funeral rise to ¥1.66 billion


The original estimate of ¥250 million has risen now that the cost of security and welcoming overseas dignitaries has been factored in.




www.japantimes.co.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2022)

Comedian Bisketty Satake was granted by Abe as his impressionist for many years. He now sees the course of events to come back. I look forward to seeing him on stage again soon. 

Satake and Abe





Abe and Satake




Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb4fnL2R-EA

Satake with haggard face after the incident




Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aelEBSVi3ew

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2022)

On September 18, 2022, Japanese Emperor and Empress Naruhito and Masako arrive at London to attend the state funeral of the late Queen Elizabeth II. Naruhito's father Akihito resigned as Emperor because of health issue four years ago. He would not have been able to accomplish this mission if kept staying. It was a wise dicision now.

Naruhito and Masako today




Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKelmSqJw8A

Akihito and Michiko after resignation in 2019




Source: 【目線～読者から】「上皇陛下…『さま』はないです」　（４月２５日～５月８日）皇室の敬称

With the Queen in 1975




Source: 来日したエリザベス女王と談笑される上皇ご夫妻と天皇陛下、秋篠宮さま、黒田清子さん（１９７５年５月、東京都港区で） : 上皇さま「深い心の痛み」、英女王「日本は本当の友人」…大戦乗り越えて強い絆：写真 : 読売新聞オンライン

Naruhito with the Queen and Prince Philip in 2001




Source: 天皇陛下“異例”エリザベス女王の国葬参列へ　即位後初の海外訪問、皇后さまも同行の意向 - スポニチ Sponichi Annex 社会

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2022)

As the sword in 4th pic of my last post is said given to King George V in the 1910s, that would be this kind of Gensuito (元帥刀 = Field Marshal Sword). Few are left nowadays.





Source: 大元帥刀拵の復元写し　samurai-jpn.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh Shinpachi, that is magnificent!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2022)

Naruhito's farewell to the Queen today.






Source: 天皇陛下、英女王にお別れ ひつぎ安置のホール弔問

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 20, 2022)

Meanwhile, Japanese people are wishing the former Emperor's retired life to be calm and healthy...

Two months ago -
Japan's Emperor Emeritus Akihito Is Recovering From Heart Failure








Japan's Emperor Emeritus Akihito Is Recovering From Heart Failure


The Imperial Household Agency said the 88-year-old former emperor is improving after receiving treatment.




www.townandcountrymag.com





Just a few days ago -
Emperor Emeritus undergoes cataract surgery








Emperor Emeritus undergoes cataract surgery | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


Japan's Emperor Emeritus Akihito has undergone cataract surgery at a hospital in Tokyo.




www3.nhk.or.jp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2022)

This is the equinoctial week.
Buddhist's "Bon" is originally in mid-August. This September is August in the lunar calendar.
Japanese have had two Bons when they adopted the solar calendar in 1872. So confusing that people try to think them separately calling it "Higan (meaning Heaven)" in September.

Chinese and Koreans don't have two because they think two calendars separately from the beginning.

Lycoris radiata - a seasonal flower for Higan in my neighborhood today

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 24, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> This is the equinoctial week.
> Buddhist's "Bon" is originally in mid-August. This September is August in the lunar calendar.
> Japanese have had two Bons when they adopted the solar calendar in 1872. So confusing that people try to think them separately calling it "Higan (meaning Heaven)" in September.
> 
> ...


I have many of those in my yard. I have not known the proper name. They have been called spider lilies here.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2022)

special ed said:


> I have many of those in my yard. I have not known the proper name. They have been called spider lilies here.


They have poinson to go to heaven but were used as emergency food after removing poison dipping in water or medicine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2022)

Bulbs of lycoris radiata as poison or food or medicine.





Source: 死なないようにヒガンバナを食べてみた

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Meanwhile, Japanese people are wishing the former Emperor's retired life to be calm and healthy...
> 
> Two months ago -
> Japan's Emperor Emeritus Akihito Is Recovering From Heart Failure
> ...


When we lived in Japan , 1947 to 1950, I was in 5th grade in Grant Heights, in Narimasu, on the edge of Tokyo. Somehow, along with 4 or 5 other American kids, I was picked to meet Crown Prince Akihito in the palace square. My parents were aware of the custom of presenting small gifts so they wrapped a book in tissue paper tied with a ribbon for me to present to the Crown Prince. I met Akihito and presented my small gift which was taken by one of his officials and the Crown Prince thanked me. A few days after that meeting, we received the book- still wrapped- and a typewritten letter from a palace official thanking me for the gift but explaining that the royal family was not permitted to receive gifts. It was signed by a government minister. I still have that letter here somewhere.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Hirohito rode a beautiful white horse in parades and ceremonies. This is my father, Lt Col C C Albaugh holding the halter of the Emporer's horse, First Snow. The second photo is the palace groom with First Snow and the emperor's second horse, First Frost. The Imperial stables are in the background. This was in the Imperial Palace in Tokyo in 1948.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2022)

manta22 said:


> When we lived in Japan , 1947 to 1950, I was in 5th grade in Grant Heights, in Narimasu, on the edge of Tokyo. Somehow, along with 4 or 5 other American kids, I was picked to meet Crown Prince Akihito in the palace square. My parents were aware of the custom of presenting small gifts so they wrapped a book in tissue paper tied with a ribbon for me to present to the Crown Prince. I met Akihito and presented my small gift which was taken by one of his officials and the Crown Prince thanked me. A few days after that meeting, we received the book- still wrapped- and a typewritten letter from a palace official thanking me for the gift but explaining that the royal family was not permitted to receive gifts. It was signed by a government minister. I still have that letter here somewhere.


Thanks for sharing an awesome story, manta. That is a great experience in the palace for sure

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2022)

Prince Akihito visits American School in Yoyogi, Tokyo on June 10, 1948





Source: Young Prince : Photos and Collection of Compositions (1952)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2022)

AMERICAN SCHOOL IN TOKYO
by Elizabeth Gray Vining

Site Ed. Note: The following is an excerpt from Elizabeth Gray Vining's account of her experience as a tutor to young Crown Prince Akihito, his sisters, and his classmates, 1946-1950. Here she describes a visit by the prince and his classmates to an elementary school for American chidren in Washington Heights, one of the enclaves in Tokyo for members of the Occupation. Later, a return visit was paid by a group of American students to Akihito's middle school.....



Gender, Class, and Race in Occupied Japan



Interesting contents but I know little about the education system in the palace to comment and compare with the American one.
That is still a sanctuary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 25, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> AMERICAN SCHOOL IN TOKYO
> by Elizabeth Gray Vining
> 
> Site Ed. Note: The following is an excerpt from Elizabeth Gray Vining's account of her experience as a tutor to young Crown Prince Akihito, his sisters, and his classmates, 1946-1950. Here she describes a visit by the prince and his classmates to an elementary school for American chidren in Washington Heights, one of the enclaves in Tokyo for members of the Occupation. Later, a return visit was paid by a group of American students to Akihito's middle school.....
> ...


Thank you so much for that article. I wonder if I was one of the boys in that visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Thank you so much for that article. I wonder if I was one of the boys in that visit?


If you do not remember the story, another chance would be Akihito's birthday on December 23


----------



## manta22 (Sep 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> If you do not remember the story, another chance would be Akihito's birthday on December 23


I found a copy of Elizabeth Vining's book and bought it . I am anxious to read it. Thank you for telling me about it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I found a copy of Elizabeth Vining's book and bought it . I am anxious to read it. Thank you for telling me about it.


My pleasure, manta.
I think that I found Mrs, Vining's influence when Akihito made up his mind for abdication as Emperor unprecedentedly in 1988. His explanation was logical enough to persuade his people.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2022)

Sorry, not 1988 but 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 26, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> My pleasure, manta.
> I think that I found Mrs, Vining's influence when Akihito made up his mind for abdication as Emperor unprecedentedly in 1988. His explanation was logical enough to persuade his people.


Akihito was a fine man. His rule was a good example to his people.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2022)

Eurofighters visit Japan to show military tie with NATO.
They look so cool and fresh to Japanese enthusiasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Eurofighters visit Japan to show military tie with NATO.
> They look so cool and fresh to Japanese enthusiasts.



Anyone catch the numbers on the plane at the 1:30 mark?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Anyone catch the numbers on the plane at the 1:30 mark?


31+13 - and a better view at 2:45 onward.



 Lucky13
missed this, somehow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2022)

From different source...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 1, 2022)

Just for fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Just for fun...



Ototoi otto to ototo o toto oto shimeta.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> 31+13 - and a better view at 2:45 onward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, it's not often you see the Iron Cross (lower right) and Hinomaru in one shot

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)

I hope that's not the Axis Pact restoration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I hope that's not the Axis Pact restoration.


Good point, Wojtek.
Relying on Russian gas is rational in geopolitics for both countries.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 4, 2022)

After Ukraine gets drafted into NATO, we're bringing in Japan too. It's a small world, after all.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

I think it's American one way dream, Rob.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 4, 2022)

At least it's my dream. I should have said AUKUS but the name would have to change. I like the name AUKUS. It sounds like something a parrot would squawk.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2022)

Eurofighters from Germany looked a derailing of Biden administration if he asked it to Germany as well as recent sabotage of NS1&2.
Japanese people are less interested in Ukraine day by day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2022)

Foreign diplomats often ignore local rules.
This kind of manner issue is not limited to Russian diplomats but, taking a chance, it has been questioned to Russian Ambassador to Japan Galuzin officially yesterday.


"A car with a diplomatic license plate has become a problem because of a traffic fine.
A direct hit on the Russian ambassador with the most violations yielded a surprising answer.

Russian Ambassador to Japan Galuzin leaving Japan in November.
At one point, the ambassador was irritated by the FNN reporter's direct hit on "some other issue," amidst the traditional allegations surrounding the invasion of Ukraine. The problem is about the current situation where diplomatic privileges are used as a shield to overturn parking fines.

Reporter: "Are Russian diplomats less conscious of following the law?"
Russian Ambassador to Japan Galuzin: "That was a long, long time ago. Your recognition is two or three years behind."
Reporter: "No. We have the latest data from the Japanese police."
Russian Ambassador to Japan Galuzin: "...do you want me to answer or do you want to discuss?"

"Do you want to have a discussion?" Ambassador told reporters about the issue of cars with diplomatic license plates.
Cars with diplomatic license plates have been filmed violating laws and regulations, regardless of country.
They run on the shoulder of a congested expressway, or run wild in a lane that is designated as a "bus-only lane" in the morning.
Among them, the most conspicuous is "parking violation".

In October, on a road in Kanagawa Prefecture, one of them parked on the road imposingly without pulling to the left.
These diplomat-licensed cars are also ticketed for parking violations.
However, they have "diplomatic immunity" that exempts them from trial and seizure, even if they do not pay or ignore them.
The Russian diplomat who tried to drive after illegally parking and drinking beer at a restaurant for about 40 minutes offered a surprising excuse.

Reporter: "I don't think it's good but what do you think?"
Drunk Russian diplomat 'but (parked) only for 2 minutes'
Reporter: What did you drink?
Drunk Russian diplomat: "That's... Oolong Tea"

These parking violations are particularly conspicuous for Russian diplomatic license plates with the number "79" in head.
Russia has the highest number of diplomatic immunity violations.
So, FNN hit this problem directly at the press conference of Ambassador Galuzin.

Russian Ambassador Galuzin to Japan: "The situation has improved significantly. We are very strict."

Ambassador Galuzin reiterated that the situation has improved significantly.
However, from the National Police Agency materials that FNN independently obtained, we can see the exact opposite situation.
In 2019, there were 1,101 cases of parking violations with Russian diplomatic license plates, compared to 1,496 in 2020.
And the latest fiscal year 2021 not only continues to increase to 1,826 cases but also approaches 50% of the total number of cases.
However, Ambassador Galuzin is preoccupied with comments that can be taken as an excuse.

Russia's Ambassador to Japan Galuzin: "It's not just only the Russian embassy that makes MISTAKES"

As Russia's lawlessness beyond the invasion of Ukraine becomes clear, the consciousness of protecting the law is once again being questioned."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 22, 2022)

Personaly had similar experience with Russian citizens and officials, multiple times!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 22, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Personaly had similar experience with Russian citizens and officials, multiple times!!!


When my wife, Joline, and I were in Baden-Baden a few years ago, I was talking to the cashier at one of that city's spas. She said that Russian tourists were so rude that many places would now not even admit them in to their businesses. She demonstrated how they paid their bills by wadding up a few bills, taking them out of her pocket and literally throwing the wadded up bills onto the counter. The term "Ugly American" was in vogue some years ago but I wonder what the local names are now for the boorish Russians.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2022)

When I was at a restaurant in Mestre, Italy, there was a Russian couple a few tables over. They kept looking over at us and making rude comments about me (loudly, in Russian).

In Bulgarian, I asked if they would tone it down, people were trying to enjoy their dinner and smiled when I asked.

He replied with some expletives and said "we can go outside anytime".

I smiled and said (quietly, in unmistakable American-english), "you want to f*ck around, we'll do it here and after I beat your stupid ass, I'll make you pay everyone's bill. Now shut the f*ck up and eat while you still have teeth".

Aparently, he decided dinner was more important and let it go.

By the way, the food in Mestre is excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> When I was at a restaurant in Mestre, Italy, there was a Russian couple a few tables over. They kept looking over at us and making rude comments about me (loudly, in Russian).
> 
> In Bulgarian, I asked if they would tone it down, people were trying to enjoy their dinner and smiled when I asked.
> 
> ...


Perhaps sending a couple of Ukrainians over to his table may have also been appropriate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Perhaps sending a couple of Ukrainians over to his table may have also been appropriate.


This was two years before the Donbas/Crimea invasion, so they might not have been interested.

I will say, though, that my Fiancé, who is Bulgarian, was going to go over and get in his face - now that would have been an interesting event!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2022)

Rank of fines unpaid by diplomats 
by the country : 
Top 3





Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztLKDOkr6L4

Top 20 in 2019
1. Russia
2. China
3. Kazakhstan
4. Egypt
5 . Saudi Arabia
6. Ukraine
7 . Uzbekistan
8. Hungary
9 . Iran
10. Mongolia
11. France
12. Vietnam
13 . UAE
14 . Oman
15. Kuwait
16 . Spain
17. Libya
18. S.Korea
19. Belarus
20 . Qatar




Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E0EbjIqUYAYti9l.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 22, 2022)

I am relieved the U.S.A. didn't pop up high on the list!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I am relieved the U.S.A. didn't pop up high on the list!



21. Germany 39
27. USA 10
50. Canada 2
65. Italy 1

Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EwV8EWgVkAExRNN.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Top 20 in 2019
> 1. Russia
> 2. China
> 3. Kazakhstan
> ...


What is the meaning of those colors? changing the positions???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> What is the meaning of those colors? changing the positions???


From what part of the world they are. Follow i.g. green and you will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 23, 2022)

Which country is that at #9 - I can't quite read it . . .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy ninth place Artesh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> From what part of the world they are. Follow i.g. green and you will see.


Thanks, but not makes any sense!!! No. 3 & 7 (Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan), are located in Central Asia, not EU!!! also Egypt is located in ME, but is not in green!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2022)

Canada will surely pay off the two outstanding fines and apologize for the lateness.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Thanks, but not makes any sense!!! No. 3 & 7 (Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan), are located in Central Asia, not EU!!! also Egypt is located in ME, but is not in green!!!


Probably, FNN news thought that no one would point out such errors.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2022)

Japanse national team is the best. https://imgur.com/gallery/irYVJPa

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 24, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Japanse national team is the best. https://imgur.com/gallery/irYVJPa


no link? "Japanse"?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2022)

pbehn said:


> no link? "Japanse"?


Try this link:



https://imgur.io/gallery/irYVJPa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Try this link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.io/gallery/irYVJPa


The Origami cranes were reported as "cute swans" in UK, it is far more significant than that, I remember reading about it at the Hiroshima peace park. They are a symbol of peace and hope. One thousand origami cranes - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 24, 2022)

a BIG bacon to the Japanese team and fans

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2022)

Cleaning the classroom with no air-conditioner in the summer at school was the hell when I was a kid but I heard such a strict routine was originally German tradition.
Thanks Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> a BIG bacon to the Japanese team and fans



I hope they win when i watch just for this reason.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 25, 2022)

re "Japanse"

The Dutch use the word 'Japanse' in the same way that English speaking peoples use 'Japanesque', ie to indicate something as being particularly representative of, from or belonging to Japanese culture, such as art or mannerisms. It is an old usage dating from the 1600s at least, but is still in common use in the Netherlands when referring to cultural aspects. This is as opposed to when referring to an actual person or the person's nationality when the word Japanese is usually used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2022)

ThomasP said:


> ...that English speaking peoples use 'Japanesque...


i admit that I had to look that word up, as I have never heard it before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 28, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2022)

Time to say good-bye?

"Although UK has been chosen a new partner, the development of next-generation fighter for JASDF seems to be difficult due to the unusual decision to cut off the United States.

Unusual "US cut"
This "US cut" has been decided over the development of the next-generation fighter that the Japan's Ministry of Defense is promoting. The joint development partner countries will be UK and Italy. The US will not participate. Fighter planes for JASDF had been built in US or were jointly developed, so it is extremely unusual that the US is not involved in the development.

US Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin welcomed Japan-UK cooperation and decided to seek for the possibility of Japan-US cooperation on the development of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that will work in conjunction with next-generation fighter aircraft.

The decline of US involvement is due to a failure in negotiations with the US Department of Defense, which respects the wishes of Lockheed Martin which was supposed to cooperate with Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, the main contractor for the next fighter of JASDF.

According to Japan's Ministry of Defense officials, when they asked for new technologies that they were most interested, they were refused but limited to current information about the existing F35 fighters that Japan imports. The US was reluctant to provide more advanced technologies. The U.S. Department of Defense appears to have emphasized the confidentiality......

Shigeru Handa
Modern Business"

Source: 自衛隊の「次期戦闘機」開発、異例の「米国切り」を決めて難航しそうな事情 英国を新パートナーにしたものの…

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2023)

I am never tired of the global news.


Japan's Sompo faces $750m lawsuit over Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers'
Heirs of former owner argue insurer ignored Nazi role in painting's history


NEW YORK -- Japanese insurer Sompo Holdings has been sued over a painting from Vincent Van Gogh's famed "Sunflowers" series by the heirs of a former owner, a victim of Nazi persecution forced to sell the work under duress.

The lawsuit was filed Dec. 13 in an Illinois federal court by three heirs and descendants of Paul von Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, a Jewish banker and art collector in Berlin. It seeks the return of "Sunflowers" or payment of the fair market value, in addition to $750 million in punitive damages, in light of the profit Sompo has earned from its ownership of the painting, including the benefits to its brand and marketing.

In the mid-1930s, Mendelssohn-Bartholdy was forced to liquidate a collection that also included works by Pablo Picasso and Claude Monet. His version of "Sunflowers" was sold to a French gallery, where it was acquired by a British collector in 1934.

In 1987, the painting was bought by Yasuda Fire and Marine Insurance, Sompo's predecessor company, at auction at Christie's London for roughly 5.3 billion yen, equivalent to a record-breaking $40 million at the time. "Sunflowers" remains on display at the Sompo Museum of Art in Tokyo.

The lawsuit alleges that the purchase was "in reckless disregard of the painting's provenance" published by Christie's, which showed that "Sunflowers" had been sold by Mendelssohn-Bartholdy "at a time when notorious Nazi policies were targeting and dispossessing elite Jewish bankers."

As for why the complaint is being filed now when the deal in question was over three decades ago, a source on the plaintiffs' side told Nikkei that "even the plaintiffs and lawyers did not discover the identity of Sunflowers until 2008."

The source cited the Holocaust Expropriated Art Recovery Act of 2016, which "basically resurrects a lot of potential claims for the recovery of materials lost as a result of the Nazi policies during the '30s and '40s that otherwise had been barred by statutes of limitation."

The legislation, also known as the HEAR Act, set a nationwide six-year statute of limitations for such cases, starting when the plaintiff learns either the identity and location of the artwork in question or their ownership rights.

A Sompo representative told Nikkei that the company "has not been served a copy of the complaint," and noted that the purchase at the Christie's auction is "a matter of public record."

"Sompo categorically rejects any allegation of wrongdoing and intends to vigorously defend its ownership rights in 'Sunflowers,'" the representative said.


MOMOE BAN, Nikkei staff writer
January 5, 2023 06:52 JST

Source:








Japan's Sompo faces $750m lawsuit over Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers'


Heirs of former owner argue insurer ignored Nazi role in painting's history




asia.nikkei.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 5, 2023)

According to Wikipedia,

"A series of lawsuits demanding the restitution of the Mendelssohn-Bartholdy artworks was initiated in 2008 by the heirs of Mendelssohn, with Julius H. Schoeps as their spokesman. The artworks claimed included:

Picasso's Boy leading a horse, settlement reached between the heirs and the Museum of Modern Art in New York.
Picasso's Le Moulin de la Galette, settlement reached between the heirs and the Guggenheim Museum
Picasso's Portrait of Angel Fernández de Soto, settlement reached between heirs and Andrew Lloyd Webber Foundation.
Picasso's Head of a Woman, restituted to the heirs by the National Gallery of Art in Washington, DC,
Picasso's Madame Soler: The Bavarian State Painting Collections bought the painting from Justin Thannhauser in 1964. restitution refused by Bavaria.

There was also a question concerning the Picasso's Boy with a Pipe which Mendelssohn-Bartoldy's widow had sold to Walter Feilchenfeldt, Zürich, who sold it to Mr. and Mrs. John Hay Whitney in 1950."









Paul von Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jan 5, 2023)

Shinpachi said:


> I am never tired of the global news.
> 
> 
> Japan's Sompo faces $750m lawsuit over Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers'
> ...


I thoroughly despise lawyers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 5, 2023)

Shinpachi said:


> I am never tired of the global news.
> 
> 
> Japan's Sompo faces $750m lawsuit over Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers'
> ...



So basically they found that it was grandads painting in 2008, 14 years ago, and think that the HEAR Act's six years statute of limitations does not apply to them.

Sounds like greedy lawyers trying to rip of the family that the Nazis ripped off to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 5, 2023)

manta22 said:


> I thoroughly despise lawyers.



My father in law was a very senior magistrate and he often said that Lawyer is an olde Englishe spelling of Liar. The most dishonest and amoral people he dealt with were Lawyers and Police though there were many of both who were both honest and had morals.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Tuesday at 10:35 AM)

This was a warning by a critic for the Japanese art investors in 1987 when Sompo purchased the "Sunflowers."

"If Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers' was a forgery, there would be no more fun.

Japan's overheated money game has finally begun to head towards the overseas art market.
Why would such a company that doesn't know anything about painting spend 5.8 billion yen to buy a masterpiece?
Some people even criticize it for inflating the healthy market price. Are not our optimistic Japanese investors offered forgeries? For ordinary people like me who manage small amounts of money to enjoy the feeling of money game, if Van Gogh's 'Sunflowers' was a counterfeit, there would be no more fun."

In fact, what if the masterpiece was a forgery?





Source: Square 21 (Sept.1987)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

